
Pattern: Backends For Frontends (BFF) - nileshr
https://samnewman.io/patterns/architectural/bff/
======
PaulHoule
It seems strange to me that someone would want a different back end for an
Android app as opposed to an iPhone app unless for some reason those apps were
completely different.

